# Motor wont start, suggestions?



## mm4043 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hoping I can get some suggestions on how to get my Honda BF30 to start. This motor came on an older jon boat we acquired. The seller was getting a new boat delivered, and the boat/motor was used the season before we acquired it.

We did the following:
-Cleaned the carbs and replaced all gaskets with honda gaskets, confirmed that fuel is getting to carbs
-Replaced spark plugs and checked for spark
-Replaced battery

We have not tested compression and we have not attempted to start it with a rope. We bought the honda service manual but it isn't overly useful for diagnosing other than saying to replace parts to confirm if certain things are working or not. Not sure if it is a starter related issue or not.

Does anyone have suggestions on how to proceed? Any help is appreciated.

See attached video of attempting to start it.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Put Gas in Gas Tank! 

Sorry, I couldn’t help myself. Seriously make sure you have new gas in talk and gas hoses are not cracked or bent
M


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Is the kill switch lanyard hooked up? Im guessing yes from the motor jerking .....

Im just a greenhirn with this mechanical stuff Smack seems to be pretty sharp maybe he will chime in ,me id pull the plug turn it over to be sure you was getting fire... check to be sure fuel ball is staying tight..

After reading it appears youve done the above🤔
At this point id be questioning the carb rebuild and settings...


----------



## mm4043 (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for the responses. The kill switch is attached, we confirmed with a multimeter that it is working properly. We also tried a separate portable fuel tank, but the same fuel line. The bulb is staying primed, but if it was a fuel line issue I would imagine that the motor would at least be able to start for a moment or two, correct me if I'm wrong.

The carbs before being pulled for cleaning were relatively clean, and we did not adjust the carbs.


----------



## mm4043 (Jul 25, 2020)

Just wanted to follow up on this. After looking at some videos of people starting hondas, I noticed them moving the idle speed lever before turning the key. After trying this, the motor started instantly and now starts and runs great even without that lever moved forward at all. I'm guessing the issue was that the motor just sat for a bit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mm4043 said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this. After looking at some videos of people starting hondas, I noticed them moving the idle speed lever before turning the key. After trying this, the motor started instantly and now starts and runs great even without that lever moved forward at all. I'm guessing the issue was that the motor just sat for a bit.


99% of the time it’s something simple. I just bought a CHERRY 2008 Yamaha 25 for pocket change because the owner thought it was locked up. I got it home and the reason it would not pull start is because it was in gear...true story.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

mm4043 said:


> Just wanted to follow up on this. After looking at some videos of people starting hondas, I noticed them moving the idle speed lever before turning the key. After trying this, the motor started instantly and now starts and runs great even without that lever moved forward at all. I'm guessing the issue was that the motor just sat for a bit.


When you move the idle speed lever forward it engages the choke. . completely threw me for a loop the first time i seen it on a honda.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

My new 90 yamaha wouldn't start due to the nuteral switch not showing nuteral ..basically it was thinking it was in gear so no start...


----------

